# leave out gpa on resume?



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a low college gpa... (2.3)

I am a senior close to graduating and I need a job. I am an engineering major. Should I leave my gpa out or should I keep it in my resume?

I want to leave it out, because it's so bad. On the other hand, I don't want look like I'm hiding something. They'll probably find out about it anyways. I don't think I can even get a job with my low gpa and lack of experience. Whatever....

Let me know your thoughts...


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd leave it off. Did your GPA improve significantly over the last two years? If so, perhaps list the cumulative GPA, but then list your GPA for only the last two years as well to show the grades have improved.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, leave it off. Unless as mentioned above, you have a strong uptrend in grades. It maybe an automatic reject in some places so why mention it? You do have the degree so that's a good thing. Try to emphasize other strengths. If you don't have much experience, get involved right away and mention it as something you are doing currently. GL.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I had an alright gpa, especially the last 2 years and still left it off. Didnt seem to flow with the rest of my resume. And the times during interviews, I really had to go out of my way to bring it up (meaning they never asked for it). At least that was the case in my three interviews


----------

